# Horse tagging



## kez76 (17 August 2010)

Hi 
would like to make people aware of horse tagging in the westhoughton bolton area  we had 6 horse done on our yard last night ranging from youngsters through to big heavy horses one single plait has been put in each of there tails with a knot in the end  we had alerted police but they aint intrested and never heard nothing about it before!
i help my mate check hers and all was fine she left her yard at 2am and when she went down at 9am this morning her pony had been tagged !
please pass the word around
kez


----------



## MHOL (17 August 2010)

www.westyorkshire.police.uk/horsewatch

Report it to Horse Watch


----------



## Brontie (17 August 2010)

Are you sure it's 'tagging' and not wind plaits? Or a child going in the fields and plaiting?


----------



## MHOL (17 August 2010)

But there again, first poster telling to spread the word around without a police log number????? One and only post, if it came from a regular with hundreds of posts it would be more believable


----------



## Tinseltoes (17 August 2010)

MHOL said:



			But there again, first poster telling to spread the word around without a police log number????? One and only post, if it came from a regular with hundreds of posts it would be more believable
		
Click to expand...


I agrre with you .Load of cods wollop again no doubt.Havent heard anyone else mention it.


----------



## Tinypony (17 August 2010)

The police will confirm that there have been NO documented cases of horses being stolen after being "tagged" in this way.
I'd have thought with modern technology the efficient way to identify the horse to be stolen would be to take a photo and send it to the thief's mobile.


----------



## applecart14 (17 August 2010)

kez76 said:



			Hi 
would like to make people aware of horse tagging in the westhoughton bolton area  we had 6 horse done on our yard last night ranging from youngsters through to big heavy horses one single plait has been put in each of there tails with a knot in the end  we had alerted police but they aint intrested and never heard nothing about it before!
i help my mate check hers and all was fine she left her yard at 2am and when she went down at 9am this morning her pony had been tagged !
please pass the word around
kez
		
Click to expand...

oh please God not again......I can't bear anymore of this tagging nonsense.

If you are worried GET YOUR BL**DY HORSE FREEZEMARKED.

No one tags horses prior to stealing them.


----------



## MHOL (18 August 2010)

Received this message on facebook,  they got their wish it's being passed around, fame at last ;-) what a claim!


----------



## Serenity087 (18 August 2010)

IT IS ALL A LOT OF LIES!

I'm getting narked about this now.  Have asked Admin to start deleting these threads but they didn't respond


----------



## Tinseltoes (19 August 2010)

Harper_Gal said:



			IT IS ALL A LOT OF LIES!

I'm getting narked about this now.  Have asked Admin to start deleting these threads but they didn't respond 

Click to expand...




applecart14 said:



			oh please God not again......I can't bear anymore of this tagging nonsense.

If you are worried GET YOUR BL**DY HORSE FREEZEMARKED.

No one tags horses prior to stealing them.
		
Click to expand...


Well said both.If a thief wants your horse HE SURE WONT TAG IT TO WARN YOU ,HE WOULD JUST SNEAK UP AND TAKE IT. out of the blue.


----------



## Serenity087 (19 August 2010)

Well, that too.

I mean, we have a car thief round here that went round putting post it notes on cars saying "Steal this one tomorrow night!" but he never went anywhere...

(it's a joke, btw, but hopefully will help people see how blinking rediculous this tagging rumours are!)


----------



## Tinseltoes (19 August 2010)

If it was true there would be lots of police reports BUT there are NONE none at all!!!!!

Its all a lot of c  p trap people got nothing better to do than spread this around and around.

If people are so worried THEN GET YOUR HORSE FREEZED MARKED!!


----------

